# Removing/loosening titebond 2



## CovenantCreations (Jun 15, 2010)

Anyway to do it? Got a project I need to redo that i glued up with tbII.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

A heat gun set to high heat will allow you to separate this glue joint.Take your time as you need to get it pretty hot and heat must penetrate to the glue joint.


----------



## wildbill001 (Mar 2, 2011)

Heat or saw has been the only things that worked for me in the past. Some may suggest vinegar but all that did for me was make the wood swell and me hungry for a greek salad.

Bill


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

I use stuff called "deglue goo" ,,,,even helps to get all the glue cleaned out once the joint is seperated


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

Depending on the size and nature of the joint, for simple butt joints, I have literally clamped the piece to a flat surface, placed a board on the glued up piece and slammed it sharply with a mallet. This did split the joint and I cleaned up both edges with a scrapper. This was done after an overnight set up when I discovered I had glued the piece upside down. I'll keep the previous posts in mind next time and my eyes are open for new suggestions. Thanks for the good question creations.


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

depends on the kind of joint. I've successfully separated butt joints and even biscuits using a heat gun. If it's mortise and tenon, you're screwed.


----------



## CovenantCreations (Jun 15, 2010)

Just a butt joint. I dont have a heat gun in my arsenal, will my wifes hair dryer get it hot enough?


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

If you did a good job of gluing, your only option is a saw.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Usually you can call most companies that make glue to get info about it. In the case of Titebond, years ago I gave them a call and was told to use acetone to dissolve the glue. Once you get the joint separated, you will have to use acetone and a wire brush to get as much of the glue out of the grain as possible, if you plan to re-glue. Glue will not provide a strong bond if glued to itself.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

No, a hairdryer won't get hot enough to break the bond. However, an HF $10 cheapie is fine. No need for a $50 heat gun. Of course you CAN char the wood if you get it too hot.

If acetone will break the bond, great, but you may need a needle to get it into the joint. Use full strength acetone from the Borg; nail polish remover hasn't got enough concentration.


----------



## CovenantCreations (Jun 15, 2010)

Well I'll give a few of these ideas a shot, if not I guess Im stuck sawing and sanding.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's some more takes on the subject.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/24233


----------



## CovenantCreations (Jun 15, 2010)

*UPDATE*

I tried this last night. I was a smallish project and able to fit in my oven. I didn't want to wait to get the heat gun. I put it in a 300 for a little while popped it out and pulled the joints right apart. Worked well except a couple pieces warped a little due to the heat, oh well it was kind of a trial run anyways, but i mainly wanted to get my nice mahogany handles off without damaging them and that turned out well.


----------

